# Who Are Your Favorite Film Composers & Why?



## jay_connor_prods (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm Jay Connor, a filmmaker and composer and I was wondering what composers for film inspire you (or just like) the most? 

For me I'd have to say: Danny Elfman, Alan Menken, John Powell, Thomas Newman, Quincy Jones, Michael Giacchino, Marc Shaiman, Douglas Pipes, Stephen Sondheim, Stephen Schwartz, and some others I can't think of at this moment. Either way, please share your favorite composers.


Also, I'd like it if you would take a listen to some of my tracks on Soundcloud:


----------



## stixman (Oct 6, 2021)

Jerry Goldsmith because he’s the best 😎


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 6, 2021)

For me it's Lalo Schifrin. His compositions are iconic and I never tire of listening to them!


----------



## zimm83 (Oct 6, 2021)

Hans Zimmer .


----------



## proggermusic (Oct 6, 2021)

Call me basic, but I'll forever be a fan of John Williams and Bernard Herman. They were able to make such sophisticated and rich music somehow instantly relatable and evocative.

Probably not a surprise that my favorite orchestral composers were also big influences on Williams and Herman: Ravel, Stravinsky, Debussy, Rimsky-Korsakov. What can I say, when it comes to scoring winds and strings, I like the French and the Russians!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 6, 2021)

Erich Korngold, Miklos Rozsa, Bernard Herrmann, Henry Mancini, Elmer Bernstein, Jerry Goldsmith, Michael Small, John Barry, Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Leith Stevens, Fred Steiner, Barry Gray, Laurence Rosenthal, Ron Goodwin, Alex North, Ennio Morricone 

best

e


----------



## ed buller (Oct 6, 2021)

proggermusic said:


> What can I say, when it comes to scoring winds and strings, I like the French and the Russians!


With good reason !

best

ed


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 6, 2021)

I think Hildur Guðnadóttir and Ludwig Göransson are my favorites atm. But Hans Zimmer is the spark that got me into film music and he still is a great inspiration.


----------



## KEM (Oct 6, 2021)

Ludwig Göransson!!!


----------



## noises on (Oct 6, 2021)

Alberto Eglesias. Orchestral palette capabilities pushed to the absolute limit. What thoughts?


----------



## CT (Oct 6, 2021)

When it really comes down to it, without indecisively writing a litany of film composers I love, I guess it has to be Howard Shore.


----------



## pixelcrave (Oct 6, 2021)

Hmm, so many - OK, I'll try to limit to 10:

All time faves (best stuck-in-your-head melodies): 
John Williams, John Barry

Modern/contemporary faves: 
Hans Zimmer, Alexandre Desplat

Others whose works rotate a lot in my Spotify playlist:
Ennio Morricone, Patrick Doyle, John Powell (LOVE HTTYD), Jerry Goldsmith, Joe Hisaishi, Thomas Newman


----------



## darcvision (Oct 6, 2021)

joe hisaishi


----------



## from_theashes (Oct 7, 2021)

KEM said:


> Ludwig Göransson!!!


----------



## Mr Frodo (Oct 7, 2021)

Miklós Rózsa, for the grandeur and sheer epic sweep. Rózsa doing the soundtrack is a sign that the filmmakers were aiming high.

Hans Zimmer, for some interesting instrumental choices, his variety, and bringing Lisa Gerrard's voice to the masses. (Also, for having the most beautiful studio of all. When I strike gold/win the lottery, I will find a builder/designer, point to a photo of Hans' plush sofas and armchairs, wall of modular synths, and subdued chandeliers, and say, "Copy that. All of that.") 

Harry Gregson-Williams, for great hybrid scores, and _The Kingdom of Heaven_.


----------



## TomislavEP (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm a composer more in a traditional sense rather than primarily being a media one, so my preferences are mostly outside the scope. One of my strongest influences is definitely Vangelis. As he (relatively speaking) isn't an _ad hoc _film composer, his music for films transcends the boundaries of the films themselves, which is only one aspect of why I love his work so much.

Apart from Vangelis, I deeply appreciate Morricone's work, particularly his melodies and themes that are always great inspiration for me. Among the more "traditional" film composers, I would certainly mention the great Jerry Goldsmith, John Barry, James Horner, Danny Elfman, and James Newton Howard.

Speaking of Hans Zimmer, I very much like his earlier works that revolve around synthesizers and non-orchestral instruments. His score for "Rain Man" is probably my personal favorite.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 7, 2021)

Debussy -> Herrmann. Once I made that connection, the choice was clear! Second place? Jerry G. Then it gets less clear: DK/Inception-era Zimmer, Thomas Newman, Morricone.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 7, 2021)

noises on said:


> Alberto Eglesias.



One of my favourites too.

As are Nino Rota, Franz Waxman, Jerry Goldsmith, Jon ‘Punch Drunk’ Brion and pre-’95 Williams. (Don’t like post-’95 Williams).

Other likes: early Hermann, Bruce Broughton, Korngold, Jerry Fielding, George Fenton, Thomas Newman, Michael Small, John Barry, David Shire and Morricone.

_


----------



## KEM (Oct 7, 2021)

from_theashes said:


>



I know right… who would’ve guessed?!


----------



## ed buller (Oct 7, 2021)

re-peat said:


> One of my favourites too.
> 
> As are Nino Rota, Franz Waxman, Jerry Goldsmith, Jon ‘Punch Drunk’ Brion and pre-’95 Williams. (Don’t like post-’95 Williams).
> 
> ...


Good to see Michael Small getting the love !


----------



## CT (Oct 7, 2021)

> Good to see Michael Small getting the love !



George Fenton too.


----------



## MichaelBogaMusic (Oct 7, 2021)

I would say Jóhann Jóhannsson, I love the versatility of his scores and the rightness of them. He brings that nordic vibes without it being overpowering if that makes sense. RIP Johann, we miss you and your work.


----------



## Pincel (Oct 7, 2021)

Always hard to choose favorites, but Harry Gregson-Williams is always up there for me, in no small part due to his work in the videogame Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty back in the day, which was sort of my gateway to the wonderful world of film music, that led me do explore and discover a lot of his and other composers works.

Other composers that I deeply admire and love about as much are Hans Zimmer, Danny Elfman, Jerry Goldsmith, John Powell, Mark Mancina, John Williams, and many more.


----------



## guerrax (Oct 7, 2021)

Alexandre Desplat, John Powell, Alan Silvestri, Ennio Morricone , Ludwig Göransson, Howard Shore, Rachel Portman, Patrick Doyle.


----------



## tony10000 (Oct 10, 2021)

Alan Silvestri...I interviewed him, hung out at his house and at Group IV Recording where he did many of his first film scores including "Back to the Future". I was their publicist for a while.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 10, 2021)

Christopher Young. Why: unique signature, does not shy away from modern electronic sounds.


----------



## Spices (Oct 10, 2021)

I would say there are some up and coming girls an boys around here.
The Moma, from Sweden for one (is that his alter ego or what?) with an intriguing touch.
Every week I try to dig into members compositions, and there is always something new impressive stuff emerging.

Spice


----------



## Spices (Oct 10, 2021)

And mybadmemory - there’s another big one, right here on VC

Spice


----------



## handz (Oct 10, 2021)

John Williams because he is the best. Why is he the best? Because nobody made so many memorable fantastic orchestral themes / melodies since end of 19th century

But theb of course:
Silvestri
Horner
Goldsmith

And from one hit wonders:
Poledouris


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Oct 10, 2021)

Clearly Steve Tavaglione, I mean listen to this;



There's like three 8Dio Misfit Fiddles in there. That's already two more than one could ever ask for.


----------



## Drundfunk (Oct 10, 2021)

When it comes to beautiful music Abel Korzeniowski can't be beaten imo. Yes, I like my Hans Zimmers and John Williams' etc., but Abel Korzeniowski really writes music which clicks with my inner soul. That's why he's my favourite. Granted that none of the movies he has worked on were actually those muli-million-dollar-blockbuster movies. I think he'd be the wrong guy for that


----------



## Rossy (Oct 10, 2021)

I haven't found one yet but not for not looking. still watching a many movies to find one.


----------



## PaulieDC (Oct 10, 2021)

Oh baby, what A thread. In a week from now I’m compiling the whole list and creating a Composer Appreciation course for myself, and will go through the works of each one (I have favorites but I need to expand). It’s great how we have instant access to all the music, in countless places, in 2021.

This all started when I was 15 in the theater in ‘77 and the Bb chord hit right after the Fox fanfare. Socks landed in the front row. First soundtrack I ever bought, was a double album set.

FWIW, I saw Amadeus in ‘85, really like the cat that scored that one. 😂


----------



## b_elliott (Oct 10, 2021)

Christopher Young and Charlie Clouser get two thumbs up. 

I first became aware of Christopher Young during a recent 8DIO sale. Like the Doc says, he certainly has a sound (ie., Sinister Mr Boogie). 

Charlie Clouser clearly as adept in the horror genre. His soundtracks on Youtube nail it for me.


----------



## jackal (Oct 12, 2021)

Ennio Morricone – Il Maestro​


----------



## KEM (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Christopher Young. Why: unique signature, does not shy away from modern electronic sounds.



With those reasonings you gotta put Ludwig up there too!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 12, 2021)

KEM said:


> With those reasonings you gotta put Ludwig up there too!!


I am definitely in the group of people who admire his work. Listened to a podcast the other day where they had him on as guest; seems to be a nice man too!






#12 | Ludwig Göransson has the Midas touch — Score: The Podcast — Overcast







overcast.fm


----------



## Rossy (Oct 12, 2021)

_So after some serious thinking and looking up the composer of the films I like, I would have to say Michael Giacchino. Not only was the Incredibles a great score but I luv the work he did on Super 8 (among all the other films he has scored for, Ratatouille, Star Trek, UP, Zootopia, Rouge One) and he's scoring the new Batman movie. _


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2021)

handz said:


> nobody made so many memorable fantastic orchestral themes / melodies since end of 19th century


I have a feeling Goldsmith comes close (closer than people think)! Maybe I'll omit the word "memorable" in what I'm saying, but mainly because those films were never nearly as popular.

I have wondered about making a comparison list (not to pit them against each other) but just because I'm curious about how many they've done, combined.


----------



## I like music (Oct 12, 2021)

Drundfunk said:


> When it comes to beautiful music Abel Korzeniowski can't be beaten imo. Yes, I like my Hans Zimmers and John Williams' etc., but Abel Korzeniowski really writes music which clicks with my inner soul. That's why he's my favourite. Granted that none of the movies he has worked on were actually those muli-million-dollar-blockbuster movies. I think he'd be the wrong guy for that


Thanks, will check him out. Not familiar with Abel.


----------



## fourier (Oct 12, 2021)

A lot of great composers mentioned, I'd like to pitch for Lorne Balfe - not only for some really great themes and compositions, but also for his willingness to share his work with the community to support a variety of fundraisers throughout the pandemic. My daughter has had a blast practicing the theme of his dark materials (as well as enjoying the show itself).

Also a nudge to Christopher Franke. As someone who was completely hooked on Babylon 5 in the 90s, the music for that show was amazing.


----------



## KEM (Oct 12, 2021)

fourier said:


> A lot of great composers mentioned, I'd like to pitch for Lorne Balfe - not only for some really great themes and compositions, but also for his willingness to share his work with the community to support a variety of fundraisers throughout the pandemic. My daughter has had a blast practicing the theme of his dark materials (as well as enjoying the show itself).
> 
> Also a nudge to Christopher Franke. As someone who was completely hooked on Babylon 5 in the 90s, the music for that show was amazing.



Lorne Balfe is probably my 3rd favorite of all time after Ludwig and Hans, and his willingness to share his work with the community is a big reason for why I love him so much, I always looked forward to his MIDI screencast videos he used to put out and then he decided to start releasing actual project files, still can’t believe I actually have access to all the amazing stuff he’s written


----------



## KEM (Oct 12, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> I am definitely in the group of people who admire his work. Listened to a podcast the other day where they had him on as guest; seems to be a nice man too!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love that interview, Ludwig does seem like a very nice guy, hopefully nice enough to give me a job one day…


----------



## Mr Crumbly (Oct 12, 2021)

Apart from enjoying the work of just about everybody already mentioned, although if I had to nominate anyone I'd go for Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Alan Silvestri, James Horner and Jerry Goldsmith, I'd like to put forward Ramin Djawadi, especially for his work on Game of Thrones, and Henry Jackman, a favourite of mine being Captain America: The winter Soldier.


----------



## KEM (Oct 12, 2021)

Mr Crumbly said:


> Apart from enjoying the work of just about everybody already mentioned, although if I had to nominate anyone I'd go for Hans Zimmer, John Williams, Alan Silvestri, James Horner and Jerry Goldsmith, I'd like to put forward Ramin Djawadi, especially for his work on Game of Thrones, and Henry Jackman, a favourite of mine being Captain America: The winter Soldier.



The Winter Soldier is one of my favorite scores of all time, that industrial inspired theme with the haunting disembodied scream he created for the character is brutal and amazing, some of the best sound design I’ve ever heard across the entire score


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 12, 2021)

Too many to list....
Herrmann- one the greatest composers of the 20the century who created a unique style and sound
Korngold- virtuosic, and stunning thematic composer
Prokofiev- well, just because the dude was brilliant
Williams- exceptional balance of technique, reverence to the masters but also an uncanny ability to compose memorable themes that seem simple but are far from it
Goldsmith- the mad scientist, a consummate genius whose perspectives and approach to marrying music to image was uncanny and innovative

There are many others but these are my top composers


----------



## isabellaiss001 (Oct 15, 2021)

I don't have fav but I like Douglas Pipes


----------



## Akarin (Oct 15, 2021)

Abel Korzeniowski. Because today I do what I do thanks to him.


----------



## Futchibon (Oct 15, 2021)

Michaelt said:


> When it really comes down to it, without indecisively writing a litany of film composers I love, I guess it has to be Howard Shore.


Are you shore it's Howard, or is there a zimmer of hope for Hans?


----------



## ShemS76 (Oct 15, 2021)

I've loved so many! Lingering in the front of my mind: Hermann, Morricone, Elfman (it's time to watch his musical again!), but one score that just blew me away was Daft Punk's score for Tron Legacy. I enjoyed the movie but the score almost carried it! 

And a shout out to Elmer Bernstein, who scored so many of the movies I grew up on. The Ghostbusters soundtrack was amazing, but there are just so many more. Magnificent Seven, True Grit, Airplane! So many great themes.


----------



## Pyro861 (Dec 8, 2021)

Basil Poledouris was such a good fit for Conan. A bit like Robert E. Howard in his own discipline, both creators of some of the best musical phrases in the world of fantasy.

James Horner made me cry on several occasions. I recently discovered just how much material he actually borrowed from classical sources. Oh well. I still think he was special.


----------

